# I need help with my incubator(lucky reptile incubator)



## jwblues

I have a lucky reptile incubator my humidity is up to 60 but it doesnt seem to incubate the eggs, I've had 1 gecko eggs born but i've missed out on a batch of bearded dragons and snake eggs i realey dont no what im doing wrong i brought this incubator foe £120 pound because its ment to be realey easy to use but i dont under stand what im doing wrong ive try putting the eggs on sand and vermiculite and ive just look at my incubator and the humidity has gone down to 50 it just dont seem 2 be staying at 1 reading i believe the reading is ment to be 70 i just cant get it that high and keep it there please help me i dragon feels like shes about 2 lay again i have got a bowl in the bottom of it to try make humidity but it just wont stay at 70 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me


----------



## corny girl

Are the eggs in a covered container or an open one? If open then i would use a covered one as it will be easier to maintain humidity in this :2thumb:.


----------



## jwblues

*hi there*

i use an open cricket box with damp sand but wouldent there be to much humidity in there if i have an closed tub which will cause the eggs to start to have mold on them i did try a poly box with a closed lid but seemed to get moldey eggs


----------



## paulh

Moldy eggs usually means that the incubation medium is too wet.

I have not incubated gecko or crested dragon eggs but have incubated snake eggs. For most colubrid snake eggs, the recommendation is a 50:50 mix of vermiculite and water, by weight. The most common reason for getting the incubation medium too wet is mixing it by guess rather than actually weighing the vermiculite and water. (For our purposes, 1 ml of water weighs 1 gram. Or 1 fluid ounce of water weighs 1 ounce.)

Using a closed container has worked well for me. Just open the box once or twice a week for fresh air.


----------



## jwblues

*Hello*

so i just 50.50 the mix and them just wait i cant keep the humidity up to 70 it just wont stay and 1 reading


----------



## Mrs Casper1963

Have you checked the temps to make sure its warm enough in there as this can make humidity drop not all incubators hold the the correct temp on the display ! ??


----------



## slitherer

I have the same incubator i think, is it this one?

if it is I had problems with it too, the temp it reads on the outside is not the temp on the inside, I had it at 30 on the outside but when my eggs were not hatching i put a thermometer in and the inside temp was more like 24. put a digital themometer in the egg box and adjust the incubator until you get the desired temp in the egg box.


----------



## The Reptile Studio

I also have this one. But have had success with chams and bearded dragons. (Oh I paid £150!)

The outter reading on the display is always between 2-3 degrees out. I use a digitail reader inside also to ensure the correct temp is maintained. Also the top shelf and bottom shelf read different also so you need to be aware of this. 

I use closed lidded cricket boxes with 8 small holes drilled into the top. I mix up the vermulate (cant spell sorry) following the MFI. I then every week open the lids to circulate the fresh air and also spray the lids (inside) to keep up the humidity.

Job done! It worked!

Baby chams and dragons


----------



## vizzyuk

Heya, i have several of these incubators, and have real good success rates with them as some have already said, the displayed temp on the read out is nearly always wrong. your best best is a digital thermometer on the inside, i have the probe right in the centre of the incubator, this will give you an actual reading for your incubator. as for the humidity issuse. if you use closed boxes you will be able to check you humidity in each box seperately, but if you weigh your medium out properly as well as your liquid they should maintain levels just fine. (if you use closed tubs you might not need a bow; of water in the incubator)


----------



## Tadashii

You could also try using a different substrate for incubation. Tesco Premium cat litter is made from the exact same stuff as "Hatchrite" which seems to only be available in the US. Difficult to get here, but this particular cat litter is the same stuff and a damn sight cheaper. Haven't used it myself yet, but I know several people who swear by it. 

I would also close the lids and just add a few more ventilation holes if you need to. Using the cat litter as substrate instead of sand or other vermiculite will also prevent mould.


----------



## slitherer

I would not like to risk any of my eggs with a cheap cat litter! hatch rite is available in the uk as I used it for my second batch of eggs. Both of my batches hatched, one with vermiculite one with hatch rite with the incubator temp up to about 36 on the outside although the ones on hatch rite kept dimpling and needed a few drops of water.


----------



## Tadashii

Sorry, it's "Superhatch" that is the same as the premium cat litter. Both are calcined clay with exactly the same properties, so you can be precious about it, but if it's the same, why would you want to pay five times the amount?


----------



## beardeddragonowner

*humidity*

I have my bearded dragon eggs on vermiculite in a 3ltr braplast box with holes in the top. With a small bowl of water inside the incubator i spray the inside of the incubator as well its a reptibator the humidity is 67%.


----------

